# JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin - Advice?



## jtropeano (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm eyeing the JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin watch. I'm looking for a watch that's durable, timeless, classy, works with lots of different clothes, and thin.

Durable: I'm not climbing any mountains with this thing, but since I'm not a watch collector, I'm planning on making this watch my every day watch. I'd be wearing it all the time, or near all the time.

Timeless: Again, not a watch collector, so I don't want a watch to outgrow a fashion trend or style.

Classy: I wear suits to work, and usually jeans / slacks with a button down shirt on the weekends. I want a watch that works with this style.

Thin: I've got relatively small wrists, so thin and 40mm is probably what I'm looking for. Even 40mm feels a little large to me.

So, is the JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin the watch for me? Does anyone have any advice, or perhaps suggestions on other things to look at?

Thanks everyone!

- J


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

I love my Ultra Thin. This is the smaller version:


----------



## jtropeano (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous. Any durability issues?


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

JLC also makes the MUT in 38mm. That may be a better fit for smaller wrists than the 40mm.
N


----------



## triplekia (Dec 11, 2010)

Considering all things you mention, JLC UT is probably the ultimate dress watch you're looking for. However, if you want some other brands for consideration, try checking out Piaget Altiplano for an underrated ultra-thin dress watch and A. Lange & Sohne, arguably the grailest of grail dress watch


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree to try the 38mm MUT if not sure, but the GMUT is perfect for your search IMHO otherwise. It narrowly lost out to the Calendar when I was looking to buy. Let us know how you get on and good luck with your choice.

Nigel


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the JLC UT in stainless would be perfect. They're timeless classics and will never go out of style.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

A ultra thin will work great with suits and your weekend outfit 
if you want something a little bigger/heavy take a look at JLCs Master Compressor serie the also works well with many stiles


----------



## jtropeano (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I've attached photos from my recent trip to the AD. I'm heavily leaning toward the Grande, although my wife likes the smaller 38mm MUT.

Let me know what you think.

- J


----------



## dannyt.33 (Jan 10, 2011)

I vote bigger, its not too big yet not 'dinky' like the other one. Just my opinion!


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I vote bigger too - love that sub dial!

Nigel


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

the master grande ultra thin is a work of art, very well built and durable. It is a great dress watch.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Grandeb-)


----------



## thechocobn (May 27, 2011)

I have tried both as well, and I prefer the one with the small seconds rather no seconds. I have a rather small wrist as well, pretty much like yours, and I think the 40mm doesn't look too small. The dial is still very readable considering the watch has very thin edges.


----------



## KtownGreg (Feb 14, 2007)

Fits my 6.75 inch wrist comfortably.










Greg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

KtownGreg said:


>


What a beauty!! Thanks for sharing this fantastic picture!


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

I sure like my 38. The simple clock-like face makes it a timeless design. Note that the 38 has no rotor so it's notably thinner than the one with the seconds sub-dial, which is automatic. The display back is fun.


----------

